# Calling All Home Groomers



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Today is the day (or maybe tomorrow :smilie_tischkante: )....
I am going to cut Mateo into a puppy cut.

I need help with tips and information. :smhelp: I want to cut him on the body and the legs into a puppy trim leaving his head and ears longer. And he must have his top knot.
I bought and have watched the Jodi Murphy dvd, but I believe all of you would be a great and better source of help!

There was a post that Jackie had, but I cannot find it with the steps of trimming with clippers. 

I would LOVE any suggestions you have to offer.....pictures would be great as I need the visuals.
Here is a recent picture of Mateo in his vest.

[attachment=39063:Mateo_9_months__2.jpg]

I know when I look at it, I think maybe I won't cut him down. I just cannot decide  :wacko1: 
But if I have the tips maybe I can just trim him up better.

Thanks :ThankYou:


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jul 12 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604088


> I know when I look at it, I think maybe I won't cut him down. I just cannot decide  :wacko1:[/B]


that´s a really good idea :biggrin: look how sweet he is, like he is now


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i think he looks lovely as he is :wub:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love the lamb cut. Its where the body is cut shorter and the legs and neck left longer, and blends nicely in with the body. Its an easy maintenance cut but with still have the look of length.

Here is an exellent example of the lamb cut: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35256


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I pm'd you the link.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I just gave Wolfie the lamb cut a couple days ago. 

His top knot and tail,beard and mustache are still growing long.


You definitely want to keep the legs a little longer than the body so he doesn't have goofy skinny legs!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Jul 12 2008, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604208


> I just gave Wolfie the lamb cut a couple days ago.
> 
> His top knot and tail,beard and mustache are still growing long.
> 
> ...


How about a picture of Wolfie in his new cut??


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie's new cut




















I didn't take his body too short but it was quite long before the cut. I decided to have rounded feet and scissor cut his legs for the lamb.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee says don't do it!!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I got Midis in the Lamb cut a couple of weeks ago, too, but included KoKo's headshot because I just love the short ears and beard! They make them really look like puppies again! I kept his topknot long, though, and his tail of course. Here's what I don't like about the lamb cut and don't understand why it looks like this. 

Midis has a very straight topline. I mean, it has been commented on when his hair was long, and even when it was clipped before. But in the lamb cut it has the rounded back (of a lamb?) just like Wilford and Clifford look in their pictures with the lamb cut. I'm not sure what it is about the cut that I could tell the groomer to do differently.

Can someone tell me what to tell her in order to make the topline show it's true straight line instead of the lamb'y curve? That is the only complaint I have about the cut.

Thanks!

Cyndi


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 13 2008, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604765


> I got Midis in the Lamb cut a couple of weeks ago, too, but included KoKo's headshot because I just love the short ears and beard! They make them really look like puppies again! I kept his topknot long, though, and his tail of course. Here's what I don't like about the lamb cut and don't understand why it looks like this.
> 
> Midis has a very straight topline. I mean, it has been commented on when his hair was long, and even when it was clipped before. But in the lamb cut it has the rounded back (of a lamb?) just like Wilford and Clifford look in their pictures with the lamb cut. I'm not sure what it is about the cut that I could tell the groomer to do differently.
> 
> ...


Cyndi, can you show me a pic of Midis new do? I am not sure I understand what you mean by the rounded back? I am taking Clifford again tomorrow to get his lamb cut again, but now is legs are way longer, and is body will be cut down 1/2 in, so you will see the difference, like Bentley's. I would love to see his cut


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats a great picture of Mateo. I'm sure he will look just as cute, with long hair or a puppy cut!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 13 2008, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604781


> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 13 2008, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604765





> I got Midis in the Lamb cut a couple of weeks ago, too, but included KoKo's headshot because I just love the short ears and beard! They make them really look like puppies again! I kept his topknot long, though, and his tail of course. Here's what I don't like about the lamb cut and don't understand why it looks like this.
> 
> Midis has a very straight topline. I mean, it has been commented on when his hair was long, and even when it was clipped before. But in the lamb cut it has the rounded back (of a lamb?) just like Wilford and Clifford look in their pictures with the lamb cut. I'm not sure what it is about the cut that I could tell the groomer to do differently.
> 
> ...


Cyndi, can you show me a pic of Midis new do? I am not sure I understand what you mean by the rounded back? I am taking Clifford again tomorrow to get his lamb cut again, but now is legs are way longer, and is body will be cut down 1/2 in, so you will see the difference, like Bentley's. I would love to see his cut
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did not take a single picture after having him clipped in the lamb cut.  I have several from the week before the grooming but none from after it. And now it has been three weeks, so he's looking a bit shaggy. You can't really see what I'm talking about at this stage. 

But what I mean is that if you can see my avatar (or below is another example) of how straight his topline (back) looks but after the lamb cut it appears more rounded rather than flat. Probably one reason is the absence of the dark line down the back when his hair is shorter, and also I'm guessing, the hair is left a little longer toward the rump with a lamb cut which makes it look less flat/straight. (Of course, lambs are shaped this way, so I can see why it would be so with a lamb cut).

I did not mean this as an insult to the dogs (all of ours) because I think it is the haircut itself that gives the appearance. I was just trying to pin down what to ask the groomer to do differently so that his topline would still appear straight. (I had a Yorkie one time that did not have a straightline and it sort of bugged me about his appearance that his back was rather rounded rather than straight. I've been very proud of the straight, flat back of the last two Maltese I've had. So, I do not want a haircut to make it appear his back was not straight).

I will be sure to take and post pics after the next good clip. It's been quite hectic at work and at home working AFTER work the last few weeks. I do good to get us all fed! 

Cyndi

Edit: Boy! Midis looks grumpy in this picture! LOL! I was choosing from thumbnails and couldn't really SEE his facial expression!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 14 2008, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605389


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 13 2008, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604781





> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 13 2008, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604765





> I got Midis in the Lamb cut a couple of weeks ago, too, but included KoKo's headshot because I just love the short ears and beard! They make them really look like puppies again! I kept his topknot long, though, and his tail of course. Here's what I don't like about the lamb cut and don't understand why it looks like this.
> 
> Midis has a very straight topline. I mean, it has been commented on when his hair was long, and even when it was clipped before. But in the lamb cut it has the rounded back (of a lamb?) just like Wilford and Clifford look in their pictures with the lamb cut. I'm not sure what it is about the cut that I could tell the groomer to do differently.
> 
> ...


Cyndi, can you show me a pic of Midis new do? I am not sure I understand what you mean by the rounded back? I am taking Clifford again tomorrow to get his lamb cut again, but now is legs are way longer, and is body will be cut down 1/2 in, so you will see the difference, like Bentley's. I would love to see his cut
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did not take a single picture after having him clipped in the lamb cut.  I have several from the week before the grooming but none from after it. And now it has been three weeks, so he's looking a bit shaggy. You can't really see what I'm talking about at this stage. 

But what I mean is that if you can see my avatar (or below is another example) of how straight his topline (back) looks but after the lamb cut it appears more rounded rather than flat. Probably one reason is the absence of the dark line down the back when his hair is shorter, and also I'm guessing, the hair is left a little longer toward the rump with a lamb cut which makes it look less flat/straight. (Of course, lambs are shaped this way, so I can see why it would be so with a lamb cut).

I did not mean this as an insult to the dogs (all of ours) because I think it is the haircut itself that gives the appearance. I was just trying to pin down what to ask the groomer to do differently so that his topline would still appear straight. (I had a Yorkie one time that did not have a straightline and it sort of bugged me about his appearance that his back was rather rounded rather than straight. I've been very proud of the straight, flat back of the last two Maltese I've had. So, I do not want a haircut to make it appear his back was not straight).

I will be sure to take and post pics after the next good clip. It's been quite hectic at work and at home working AFTER work the last few weeks. I do good to get us all fed! 

Cyndi

Edit: Boy! Midis looks grumpy in this picture! LOL! I was choosing from thumbnails and couldn't really SEE his facial expression! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yea, when you get it cut again, post a pic. I would love to see what he looks like after it. Clifford's cut looks great, and have to get my camera charged to take and post pics.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i think he look so cute like he is now. :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 14 2008, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605427


> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 14 2008, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605389





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 13 2008, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604781





> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 13 2008, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604765





> I got Midis in the Lamb cut a couple of weeks ago, too, but included KoKo's headshot because I just love the short ears and beard! They make them really look like puppies again! I kept his topknot long, though, and his tail of course. Here's what I don't like about the lamb cut and don't understand why it looks like this.
> 
> Midis has a very straight topline. I mean, it has been commented on when his hair was long, and even when it was clipped before. But in the lamb cut it has the rounded back (of a lamb?) just like Wilford and Clifford look in their pictures with the lamb cut. I'm not sure what it is about the cut that I could tell the groomer to do differently.
> 
> ...


Cyndi, can you show me a pic of Midis new do? I am not sure I understand what you mean by the rounded back? I am taking Clifford again tomorrow to get his lamb cut again, but now is legs are way longer, and is body will be cut down 1/2 in, so you will see the difference, like Bentley's. I would love to see his cut
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did not take a single picture after having him clipped in the lamb cut.  I have several from the week before the grooming but none from after it. And now it has been three weeks, so he's looking a bit shaggy. You can't really see what I'm talking about at this stage. 

But what I mean is that if you can see my avatar (or below is another example) of how straight his topline (back) looks but after the lamb cut it appears more rounded rather than flat. Probably one reason is the absence of the dark line down the back when his hair is shorter, and also I'm guessing, the hair is left a little longer toward the rump with a lamb cut which makes it look less flat/straight. (Of course, lambs are shaped this way, so I can see why it would be so with a lamb cut).

I did not mean this as an insult to the dogs (all of ours) because I think it is the haircut itself that gives the appearance. I was just trying to pin down what to ask the groomer to do differently so that his topline would still appear straight. (I had a Yorkie one time that did not have a straightline and it sort of bugged me about his appearance that his back was rather rounded rather than straight. I've been very proud of the straight, flat back of the last two Maltese I've had. So, I do not want a haircut to make it appear his back was not straight).

I will be sure to take and post pics after the next good clip. It's been quite hectic at work and at home working AFTER work the last few weeks. I do good to get us all fed! 

Cyndi

Edit: Boy! Midis looks grumpy in this picture! LOL! I was choosing from thumbnails and couldn't really SEE his facial expression! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yea, when you get it cut again, post a pic. I would love to see what he looks like after it. Clifford's cut looks great, and have to get my camera charged to take and post pics.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree: Clifford DOES look great! In fact it was his picture I took into the groomer to show what I wanted and she did a terrific job of it! That, and KoKo's headshot. 

Cyndi


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Did I miss the Mateo new do post???? This is Mia's lamb cut inspired from Cody's cut I think she looks like a puppy now.
[attachment=39230:2.JPG]


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

mia so adorable.i like her cut very much. :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 15 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605946


> Did I miss the Mateo new do post???? This is Mia's lamb cut inspired from Cody's cut I think she looks like a puppy now.
> [attachment=39230:2.JPG]
> 
> 
> ...



Her new hair cut is ADORABLE :wub: :wub: :wub: I think these are the pictures I'm going to bring my groomer when Pebbles goes for her next appt. I love it!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cyndi I get what you are talking about. The line that a Maltese naturally has when they are in a long coat. The hair parts naturally down the center of their back. I think the only way to keep that line would be to leave the hair along the side longer. With a puppy cut you lose that part and it looks all fluffy.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are the newest pictures of Mateo's new do....it was difficult for my first time and I will keep practicing till I get it right. I also sent away for some "professional" clippers.

Presenting Mateo in his shorter cut....I couldn't get him to stand for a decent picture without showing all the choppy parts. :smilie_tischkante: :brownbag: 
Here I am with shorter hair and a lot less knots!

[attachment=39237:Mateo_7_...new_hair.jpg]



Did she really cut my hair short???????

[attachment=39238:Mateo_7_...you_say_.jpg]

[attachment=39236:I_told_h...ors_down.jpg]</span>


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, Mateo looks so sweet in his new do! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jul 15 2008, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606019


> Aww, Mateo looks so sweet in his new do! :wub:[/B]


Thanks  . Once he has grown out a little I will try to even him out more. It made me sad to cut him down, but then again I thinnk he likes it because the knots are easier to get to now. He is going through that time with his coat! 

I love this picture, but his top knot looks like it has gone wild!

[attachment=39240:I_told_h...ors_down.jpg]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think I like him better with the short hair! He looks adorable! And I don't blame you with his coat type, wanting to cut him down. It's not an easy coat to take care of! 

His bro is getting ready to get on another plane in a few hours. Luckily it's a short plane trip! he is a good traveler though (on the plane and in the car, anyway!) I'll try to get some pics later.

I still think you did an awesome job on Mateo's hair. Remind me to show you the utter chickenlegged hack job I did on Lucy. it was SCARY!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lucy looks so beautiful now, I can't believe she ever looked awful!!! :wub: 

Chowder will do great in the show, he is such a beautiful Maltese. 
I am looking forward to the pictures! :biggrin: 

You know me, I am so impatient for picture posts and I really wish we were going!

Mateo and I are off to schoolt today.........


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice job on Mateos hair cut! I love it and he looks like a happy camper!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Mateo looks great! :wub: Soooo puppyish. :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Very cute!!! Nice work for a first try. Impressive!!! I usually touch up anything the next day and after the next bath/blow dry. Once the hair settles you'll see if you need to touch anything up.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Awww, he looks soo scrumptous, and sweet! I love the puppy cut, they always look like a little puppy.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He looks great in his new hairdo!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I love it I love it I love it!!!!!! He looks GREAT!!!! Good job!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 15 2008, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606007


> Cyndi I get what you are talking about. The line that a Maltese naturally has when they are in a long coat. The hair parts naturally down the center of their back. I think the only way to keep that line would be to leave the hair along the side longer. With a puppy cut you lose that part and it looks all fluffy.[/B]


Exactly! Thanks for explaining. Now that Midis' hair is about a month or so grown out from the lamb cut he doesn't look like he's got a "rounded back"; just a really ragged hairstyle that is once again flattening out on the back. I wish I could keep his hair about 3 inches long, at least on the top layer so that it would part down the middle, but not be such a handful of hair to try to keep under control!

Cyndi


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 17 2008, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606985


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 15 2008, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606007





> Cyndi I get what you are talking about. The line that a Maltese naturally has when they are in a long coat. The hair parts naturally down the center of their back. I think the only way to keep that line would be to leave the hair along the side longer. With a puppy cut you lose that part and it looks all fluffy.[/B]


Exactly! Thanks for explaining. Now that Midis' hair is about a month or so grown out from the lamb cut he doesn't look like he's got a "rounded back"; just a really ragged hairstyle that is once again flattening out on the back. I wish I could keep his hair about 3 inches long, at least on the top layer so that it would part down the middle, but not be such a handful of hair to try to keep under control!

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

Clifford's coat is 1/2 inch long on the body, and actually still parts. So, maybe Midis's will also part. I personally don't care for the part, and it also allows the sun to burn them easier. I like his coat to not have any direction and to be fluffy, that way he never looks raggy. This is why I love the puppy cut!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mateo looks fantastic!!!! :wub: You did an awesome job!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Mateo looks adorable. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You did an excellent job, Manteo is adorable in his new cut~~I just love it and I'll bet he does too!!!!


----------

